# A Trip To Reaseheath ''Zoo''



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

Im starting at Reaseheath College in sept and have just bought a bike to get me there... however im not too sure on the route so i went up there yesterday, only to find that during the summer the college becomes a small zoo. Apparantly they have only recently got a zoo licence so its not amazing but not bad. It cost us a fiver each to get in but really didnt begrudge paying to see the animals im going to be working with as there was a few things that made it well worth it... like cane toads, loads of amphibs, reptile room with a retic, bull snake and panther chams (to name a few) then there is the mammals... meercats, ring tailed lemurs, capybaras, tapirs, spider monkeys. Oh and a talking cockatoo... funny as :censor:. Anyway i cant wait for september now! Got a few pics... not enough though :lol2:

Cane Toad 









Dendrobates Azures









Meercat

























Retic


----------



## spencerwells (Oct 8, 2007)

My son is starting there in September on the Diploma in Animal Management....hopefully we will be donating our 9 foot Burm Rosie to add to their zoo too as they dont have a bigie yet.


----------

